
Nuclear-Powered Icebreaker - georgecmu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear-powered_icebreaker
======
coolspot
See also one and only one nuclear-powered merchant ship in service -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevmorput](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevmorput)

